# Kitless Pens - Tips, Tricks, and Techniques



## ChrisN (Aug 17, 2014)

Being in the research stage of kitless pen making, I am on a mission to collect the combined expertise of all our kitless pen makers here. This thread is meant to be one-stop FAQ for kitless pen making.



What tricks can you share about kitless pen making?
Have any tips for those new to the art?
Is there anything you had to learn by experience that you want to spare others the expense of?
Any tooling you wish you would have bought at the start? or wish you wouldn't have bought?

Any knowledge that you would be willing to share will be much appreciated! Hopefully everyone, whether new or experienced, will find some benefit in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 17, 2014)

You will likely get good responses. Lots of kitless pen turners here.:wink:


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 17, 2014)

The Library and Advanced Pen Turning Forum are the best places to start.  You will find that everything you need to get STARTED making kitless pens is there courtesy of many experienced members who took their own time to write and submit articles for the sole purpose of sharing their knowledge and experiences with other members.  If you run into specific situations that you need help with then you will find Many helpful members ready and willing to help you address them.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 18, 2014)

Don't spend lots of money on multiple start taps and dies. Get a few single start sizes and practice using them  before laying out the big money. I like my work to line up correctly every time, not one-in-three times.


----------



## tangoman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Tooling*

G'Day,

1. I recommend  buying a collet chuck as this ensures that any pin chucks (for closed ends) that you make run concentrically. Its also great for gripping small part eg finials.

 2. Dont be too hard on yourself when whats in your mind is not whats in your hand - it will be soon !

3.Plan what the shape AND sizes will be. Plan how you are going to get that shape etc and stick to the plan - unless the as time goes on the plan is poor !

4. Kick back and enjoy the pen-making journey !!

Regards and best wishes,
Cam


----------



## jj9ball (Aug 18, 2014)

You pretty much (in my opinion) have to have a collet chuck with a bunch of er32 collets.  I would say it is about 200% easier to have a metal lathe available... but it isn't completely necessary.  If you have the metal lathe then you can make some aluminum mandrels that will fit your specific pen designs.  From there you will be able to hold any and all parts of the pens you make and they will run true and be easy to work on.   I wish someone would've told me how to recess a clip.  In the end I had to figure it out myself and it took a couple hours of messing around before I found the best way to do it.   I think the hardest part of the kitless gig is trying to design an aesthetically pleasing design. (not getting too long or too short, or too fat or too skinny, and not having to turn the cap 18 times to screw it on the body).  All of these things are really best taught by tinkering/experience.  If you want the best start possible get a metal lathe and er32collets and a range of threading tools (10,11,12,13,14mm X .75 taps and dies are a good starting place).  Just my 3 cents worth.


----------



## ChrisN (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the responses! Anyone have any more tips they'd like to share?

One tip I came across in my research is to make collars or plugs (depending on your order of operations) to reinforce the thin walls while you thread the in- or outside threads.


----------



## yort81 (Aug 21, 2014)

I will pass to you the BEST advice that was given to me here.

TAKE NOTES OF EVERYTHING YOU DO! Just like a diary... describe in detail every cut... every tenon, every measurement :~) etc.  It will keep you from making the same mistakes many times over 

And that bit of advice will cost you the same as it cost me... Gladly given FREE :~)

Troy


----------

